# TV Sony KV-14R10C Chasis TCI-A7S sin imagen



## celtronics2011 (Nov 25, 2018)

Hola buenas días alguien me oriente , tengo este chasis  CHASIS _TCI-A7S sin imagen .
hay sonido pero no hay imagen 
alguna  solución posible 
gracias


Diagrama:
Sony KV-14MTR2, KV-21MTR2, KV-21XTR3 Chassis BA3


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 25, 2018)

Filamentos ?

Alta tensión ? Acercando *sin tocar *, el neón de un buscapolos al chupete debe encender .


----------



## celtronics2011 (Nov 25, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Filamentos ?
> 
> Alta tensión ?


Gracias por su pronta respuesta , el filamento de  TRC  se logra ver una lus roja .
Una consulta  en el circuito impreso del TRC,  conector  cn703  (R,G,B ) (IK)  tendría que tener 2.2 voltios  en lugar de 0v ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 25, 2018)

O sea que los 200 V y los 9 V los tenés !

No me contestaste lo de la alta . . . 

El circuito IK en televisores Sony


----------



## celtronics2011 (Nov 25, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> O sea que los 200 V y los 9 V los tenés !
> 
> No me contestaste lo de la alta . . .
> 
> El circuito IK en televisores Sony



Si tengo 9v y 198v  en la placa de trc


----------



## celtronics2011 (Nov 25, 2018)

en el pin 3 tengo 4.9v
CXA1865S el reemplazo es el CXA1465AS
CXA1465AS Datasheet(PDF) - Sony Corporation



*  CXA1865S CROMA 
 *  24C01    M37265M4-A13SP


----------



## celtronics2011 (Nov 25, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> O sea que los 200 V y los 9 V los tenés !
> 
> No me contestaste lo de la alta . . .
> 
> El circuito IK en televisores Sony



Gracias me ayudo  a  entender  como funciona el circuito IK
voy a testear esto aver que pasa


en el pin ik 2v    RGB 0V  Con los diodos que solde igual  pantalla negra solo audio


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 25, 2018)

Revisaste el transistor de salida horizontal ?  Hay alta tensión ?


----------



## celtronics2011 (Nov 25, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Revisaste el transistor de salida horizontal ?  Hay alta tensión ?


 el transistor horizontal  mide bien , que tiene que ver  el horizontal con mi falla ? no entiendo maestro.
Le cuento que el televisor logra encender  ( hay audio  se escucha voz  de tv cable ).  
en la resistencia H1 H2  tengo 4vac .
 en los catodos del cañon tengo 197v
en g2 tengo 612v

en la entrada  de la placa  trc  tengo   IK 1.2V  , 9V , RGV 0V
Tambien  tengo la entrada de 180v  en realidad entra 198v


en mi integrado de CXA1865S CROMA   pin 2 hay 9v   pin 20 22 24  0v
aislando el pin 20 22 24 del CXA1865S  no  se encuentra voltaje...

que sera que sera ???


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 25, 2018)

Si en el chupete del tubo no hay la alta tensión (30.000 V ) que produce el flyback , el tubo nunca emitirá ! Nunca se encenderá ni dará luz ni imagen !

Ojo que si recibes una descarga del chupete te puede producir un paro cardíaco.

Acerca el neon de un buscapolos al chupete sin tocarlo , debería iluminarse !


----------



## celtronics2011 (Nov 25, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Acerca el neon de un buscapolos al chupete sin tocarlo , debería iluminarse !



tendria una imagen para hacerme una idea , nunca hice esa prueba , disculpe mi ignoracia


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 25, 2018)

Arrimas la lamparita al chupete :


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 25, 2018)

Si tienes alta tensión, sube el nivel de Screen en el Flyback, si aparece la imagen, ese era el problema,
si no,  sigue aumentado hasta que aparezcan líneas de retroceso horizontal y al menos se podrá determinar que el problema es con señales de video.
Debes trazar desde la jungla hasta lo drivers de video en la tarjeta del cinescopio. 
Si no cuentas con osciloscopio te será más complicado encontrar el problema.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Nov 25, 2018)

Es posible que el TRC necesite ser reactivado.


----------



## celtronics2011 (Nov 25, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Arrimas la lamparita al chupete :


le asome  al chupete y no me prendio  nada ,  en la toma de corrientes de mi casa si alumbra el neon para determinar el vivo de la corriente


D@rkbytes dijo:


> Si tienes alta tensión, sube el nivel de Screen en el Flyback, si aparece la imagen, ese era el problema,
> si no,  sigue aumentado hasta que aparezcan líneas de retroceso horizontal y al menos se podrá determinar que el problema es con señales de video.
> Debes trazar desde la jungla hasta lo drivers de video en la tarjeta del cinescopio.
> Si no cuentas con osciloscopio te será más complicado encontrar el problema.



Si amigo le subi el screem  y tengo pantalla azul con lineas blancas  , como lo soluciono?


Gerson strauss dijo:


> Es posible que el TRC necesite ser reactivado.



como lo reactivo , le subi el screem  y tengo pantalla azul con lineas blancas.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 25, 2018)

celtronics2011 dijo:


> Sí, amigo. Le subí el screen y tengo pantalla azul con líneas blancas. ¿Cómo lo soluciono?


La pantalla azul puede ser por falta de señal y que se ponga de ese color hasta que se conecte algún equipo.
También puede ser porque no está llegando video a los drivers, aparte de que falta el rojo y el verde, lo cual indica una falla, ya sea en los cañones del cinescopio o en la polarización de los transistores.
Si ese TV usa un CI amplificador de video, mide sus tensiones, si tiene valores diferentes, busca componentes dañados, y si no, reemplaza el CI.

Cuando no hay video, al subir el nivel de screen debe ponerse la pantalla algo blanca y aparecer líneas blancas diagonales.
Esas son las líneas de retraso horizontal y el ajuste a ojo se hace reduciendo el nivel un tanto más después de que desaparecen.
Nota: No es recomendable subir el nivel de screen demasiado, porque se generara un exceso de rayos X accionando el sistema de protección.

Nuevamente te digo que, con un osciloscopio es más fácil encontrar el problema.


D@rkbytes dijo:


> Debes trazar desde la jungla hasta lo drivers de video en la tarjeta del cinescopio.



Edit:
Ya vi que usa transistores.
En el manual de servicio están las formas de onda y los voltajes que debes medir.


----------



## juan47 (Nov 26, 2018)

celtronics2011 dijo:


> Le cuento que el televisor logra encender  ( hay audio  se escucha voz  de tv cable ).
> en la resistencia H1 H2  tengo 4vac .
> en los catodos del cañon tengo 197v
> en g2 tengo 612v
> ...


Si en la entrada de la placa de TRC tienes 0V en R,G,B , significa que el Integrado de Jungla no esta mandando vídeo, no polariza los transistores, estos no conducen y por ello tienes en los catodos los 200V aprox. , apareciendo la pantalla negra
Pues aunque no tengas señal de vídeo, debería de aparecer en pantalla el numero de canal en el que esta el televisor, en color verde
Revisa las tensiones del integrado de jungla


D@rkbytes dijo:


> Si no cuentas con osciloscopio te será más complicado encontrar el problema.


----------



## celtronics2011 (Nov 26, 2018)

juan47 dijo:


> Pues aunque no tengas señal de vídeo, debería de aparecer en pantalla el numero de canal en el que esta el televisor, en color verde
> Revisa las tensiones del integrado de jungla


CXA1865S CROMA pin 2 hay 9v.  pin 20, 22, 24.    0v  .  Tengo audio  de la señal que entra por el varicaf , la pantalla negra , le subo el screen y la pantalla  se va poniendo en azul con retrazado de lineas horizontales  y sin imagen .

En la jungla CXA1865S pin 2 hay 9v.  pin 20, 22, 24.0v .     que mas le puedo revisar , ya resolde todos los pines

Verificando voltaje en el pin 7 de flyback  ABL  no encuentro voltaje . tendria que  verlo ?


----------



## celtronics2011 (Nov 26, 2018)

Amigos  verifique voltaje en flyback  pin de abl no se encotro voltaje , se siguio el la linea de abl   encontrando R534 abierto.

ABL SIM VOLTAJE
 R532:     NARAJA,NARANJA,NEGRO,ROJO,MARROM :33K
R534        VERDE,MARRON,NEGRO,ROJO,MARRON: 51K


ya tengo video.  pero se apaga al instante, reduje el screem igual se apaga  ,en cuanto mas ó menos  tendria que dejarlo  g2.? estaria bien 342v ?

en un principio  marque el potenciometro del screem  y encontre 618v en G2

mido voltajes:
katodos  197v
g2: 360v


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 26, 2018)

Ahora volvé a poner los díodos a ver que pasa .


----------



## celtronics2011 (Nov 26, 2018)

enciendo el televisor  al instante hay audio , unos segundos despues  aparece la imagen, la imagen parpadea se logra ver una lina blanca al pie.

ya no se apaga  se logra ver la imagen no estable  oscilando. lo apage y lo prendi  ya se escuchaba ruido con unas lineas negras en diagonal.
lo vuelvo a conectar a la red  imagen  lluviosa  azulada com  ruido molestoso


----------



## celtronics2011 (Nov 26, 2018)

reactive la pantalla   trate de encender se escucho un pplot  y mas no quiere enceder, al tratar de enceder se escucha un ruido y no prende


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 26, 2018)

Será mejor que lo lleves a reparar con un técnico.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 26, 2018)

El ruido no será que se rajó el tubo y le entró aire ?


----------



## celtronics2011 (Nov 26, 2018)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Será mejor que lo lleves a reparar con un técnico.


seria lo ideal



DOSMETROS dijo:


> El ruido no será que se rajó el tubo y le entró aire ?


descarto que mi pantalla  se aya dañado no creo,  por si la dudas quito la plaqueta de cañon trc  y  no prende  solo se activa el rele y desactiva el rele .
bueno empezando de cero ,  mi tv no prende  solo se activa el rele , horizontal ok  en secundario  tengo 116v, 12v.
no logro encontrar el diagrama correcto a mi chasis , si alguien lo tiene podria compartir .
componentes que lleva mi chasis:
CXA1865S CROMA 
eeprom 24C01 
M37265M4-A13SP
la7830



posibles causas?

componentes que lleva mi chasis:
CXA1865S CROMA 
eeprom 24C01 
M37265M4-A13SP
la7830 

diagrama:  Elektrotanya for electronics experts


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 26, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El ruido no será que se rajó el tubo y le entró aire ?





celtronics2011 dijo:


> descarto que mi pantalla se haya dañado, no creo, por si la dudas quito la plaqueta de cañon trc y no prende solo se activa el rele y desactiva el rele .


 
Según el método usado para reactivar el tubo , podría rajarse el cañón, por eso lo dije.


----------



## celtronics2011 (Nov 26, 2018)

maestros  estoy revisando el chasis motivo no prende solo activa - desactiva el rele.
filtro primario 280v.
pin +b en el flyback 116v ok.
en memoria eepron 5v ok
transistor horizontal base : ?hz
junla CXA1865S   pin 2 vcc : 0v

microprocesador:
pin 7 : le doy power  aparecen 4.9v  ( por 15 segundos )
cristal  pin 24,25 : 2.2v ok
pin 30 reset :  5v
pin 27 vcc : 5v ok





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Según el método usado para reactivar el tubo , podría rajarse el cañón, por eso lo dije.



entonces no se recomiena reactivar  trc de la marca sony ?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 26, 2018)

Yo creo que estás buscando por otro lado.
Si tienes orden de encendido, revisa si tienes la señal de barrido horizontal. 
Esa sale desde la jungla, llega a un driver y de ahí al transistor de salida horizontal.
Si esto se cumple debe haber alto voltaje y por consecuencia se generarán otros voltajes en el flyback, necesarios para otras etapas del tv.
Claro, mientras esas secciones tengan voltaje.

Pero, sin un osciloscopio es como estar a ciegas, pues no nada más es medir tensiones.


----------



## celtronics2011 (Nov 27, 2018)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Yo creo que estás buscando por otro lado.
> Si tienes orden de encendido, revisa si tienes la señal de barrido horizontal.
> Esa sale desde la jungla, llega a un driver y de ahí al transistor de salida horizontal.
> Si esto se cumple debe haber alto voltaje y por consecuencia se generarán otros voltajes en el flyback, necesarios para otras etapas del tv.
> ...


una consulta  el Q605  porque no polariza a tierra?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 27, 2018)

Mira el diagrama. Si no está abierto entre colector y emisor, debe ser porque no se encuentra polarizada la base que debe tener + 0.7 V.
Ese transistor funciona como interruptor para el voltaje de +16 V y su activación proviene del pin 7 de IC101


celtronics2011 dijo:


> pin 7: le doy power y aparecen 4.9 V por 15 segundos.


Si tienes ese voltaje, Q605 debería entrar en saturación y conducir negativo de emisor a colector.
Con lo cual debe haber + 12 V en el colector de Q604, + 9 V en el emisor de Q606 y + 5 V en el emisor de Q607


----------



## felipe (Nov 27, 2018)

Algo que te seria util para tus mediciones es una sonda de vpp, (  envio diagrama). 
Esta la colocas en los catodos del cinescopio y podras medir la señal de video.
La sonda original esta en comunidad electronicos, pero con estos valores nos a dado resultados.- 
Puedes buscar en la red mas informacion sobre la sonda para que puedas familiarizarte con su uso.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 27, 2018)

Dudo que los diodos 1N4007 trabajen a los 15734 Hz de la frecuencia de barrido horizontal (NTSC) y mucho menos a los >4 MHz de la señal de video. 
Vendrían mejor los Schottky. Por ejemplo: 1N4937 

Mientras tanto... solo le servirá si es que consigue volver a encender el TV.


----------



## celtronics2011 (Nov 27, 2018)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> debe ser porque no se encuentra polarizada la base que debe tener + 0.7 V.



correcto coincido con usted  no tengo  +0.7v en base Q605 cuando le doy power al televisor.
el integrado vertical  influiría algo a esta problema , pienso retirar el vertical y probar.


----------



## felipe (Nov 27, 2018)

Maestro D@rkbytes.- Esta Ud en lo correcto.
 Sin embargo para una prueba, solo en el colector del transistor driver, base del transistor de salida horizontal,catodos del cinescopio y heater, el registro que se obtiene es aceptable.
 Permite tener la certeza en cuanto a si tenemos señal de video o de oscilacion.- 
Esto porque los diodos requeridos no siempre los tenemos a la mano.-


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 27, 2018)

felipe dijo:


> Esto porque los diodos requeridos no siempre los tenemos a la mano.


Cuando te dedicas a reparar equipos electrónicos es muy común tener tarjetas que pueden tener ese tipo de diodos.
Por ejemplo: En fuentes de poder conmutadas o los diodos rectificadores en la salidas del flyback.
Actualmente ya casi todo usa fuentes conmutadas, hasta un simple cargador chino tiene diodos de recuperación rápida.


celtronics2011 dijo:


> El integrado vertical influiría algo a esta problema, pienso retirar el vertical y probar.


Sigo pensando que estás como a 5 cuadras del desfile.


----------



## celtronics2011 (Nov 27, 2018)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Yo creo que estás buscando por otro lado.
> Si tienes orden de encendido, revisa si tienes la señal de barrido horizontal.
> Esa sale desde la jungla, llega a un driver y de ahí al transistor de salida horizontal.
> Si esto se cumple debe haber alto voltaje y por consecuencia se generarán otros voltajes en el flyback, necesarios para otras etapas del tv.
> ...





esa señal proviene del la jungla pin 37  segun la imagen , 1.7v aparacen por un segundo cuando solo le doy power






muy lamentablemente no dispongo de osciloscopio. tratare de construirme  una sonda vpp.


Maestros  realice esta prueba  en Q605 el colector lo derive a tierra con una resistencia de 10 ohmios , el televisor logro encender , con audio e imagen  con una franja negra al pie de la pantalla .


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 27, 2018)

Revisa todos los componentes asociados a Q605


----------



## celtronics2011 (Nov 27, 2018)

felipe dijo:


> Algo que te seria util para tus mediciones es una sonda de vpp, (  envio diagrama).
> Esta la colocas en los catodos del cinescopio y podras medir la señal de video.
> La sonda original esta en comunidad electronicos, pero con estos valores nos a dado resultados.-
> Puedes buscar en la red mas informacion sobre la sonda para que puedas familiarizarte con su uso.


----------



## felipe (Nov 28, 2018)

Celtronics2011.- Te comento: esa es la sonda original, solo que no teniamos a la mano los condensadores de 100nanos a 1500v , y le colocamos los de 100 nanos a 250/600v .
 En aquel tiempo no pensamos en usar los diodos del secundario del flyback, asi que usamos los 1n4007.- Pero conseguimos tener un registro de la señal. 
Ahora puedes ver que hay sondas para la fuente conmutada, para la señal de video a la salida de la jungla etc. 
Esta señal proveniente de la jungla se puede medir en el colector del transistor driver, en la base del transistor de salida horizontal aun sin tener el flyback ni el transistor de salida horizontal. 
Definitivamente es una magnifica herramienta. Ahora tenemos osciloscopio pero es mas facil ( quiza por la practica ) usar la sonda.


----------



## Jancarlos (Dic 6, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ahora volvé a poner los díodos a ver que pasa .


Hola me puedes ayudar con mi falla en mi tv tengo casi el mismo problema mismo numero de chasis

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 6, 2020



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Filamentos ?
> 
> Alta tensión ? Acercando *sin tocar *, el neón de un buscapolos al chupete debe encender .


Hola me ayudas con mi reparacion casi mismo problema el tv es el mismo chasis pero no encuentro el diagrama


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 6, 2020)

Que llevas analizado y medido hasta ahora ?


----------

